

The Evolution of the Logo - nrbafna
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/07/06/the-evolution-of-the-logo/

======
lostbit
Well.. You might find Logorama inspiring: <http://vimeo.com/10149605> The
"Hardwired" movie (bad movie!) has an interesting begining scene devoted to
Logos too...

------
zeynel1
"We live in a Brand Era"

Very nice study, thanks for posting. In the first paragraph he says that 'we
live in a Brand Era' but in fact the rest of the article shows that human
civilization can be seen as the history of brands and branding. Maybe it is
more correct to say that global corporations in the business of consumer goods
'discovered' branding and that's why branding is now so visible.

